# still cant get mrv to work



## drew64 (Jun 13, 2004)

Ok still cant get my unsupported MRV to work since i changed routers. I have an apple airport extreme. My dvrs are hooked to the network wirelessly thru cisco WGA600N and the WAP610n. i originally thought the WAP610n was defective because it kept dropping the wireless signal. I switched the adapters to different dvrs to see if that would make a difference and it did. So I have been able to connect to the internet using either adapter on either dvr but even though the network says connected the dvr do not see wach other. I have tried different IP addresses and dns servers. The sub net on both is the same. What do i need to do to get the dvrs to see each other. I did reset the dvrs too. I am thinking of going powerline at this time.


----------



## rob316 (Jun 29, 2008)

drew64 said:


> Ok still cant get my unsupported MRV to work since i changed routers. I have an apple airport extreme. My dvrs are hooked to the network wirelessly thru cisco WGA600N and the WAP610n. i originally thought the WAP610n was defective because it kept dropping the wireless signal. I switched the adapters to different dvrs to see if that would make a difference and it did. So I have been able to connect to the internet using either adapter on either dvr but even though the network says connected the dvr do not see wach other. I have tried different IP addresses and dns servers. The sub net on both is the same. What do i need to do to get the dvrs to see each other. I did reset the dvrs too. I am thinking of going powerline at this time.


What security settings do you have set on the route WPA/WEP? Try with no security see if the DVR's see each other and go from there. I also have the WGA600, make sure it set to see G routers or set to dual mode, g/n.


----------



## drew64 (Jun 13, 2004)

I have the router set to wpa2. I dont remember what the security is on the older adapter but the new one is set to wpa2 as well. I did try no security at once with no effect but will try it again.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

go deca or wired.
very simple.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Im wired it works flawless


----------



## drew64 (Jun 13, 2004)

well my ethernet is in my loft not too close to my dvrs


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

David MacLeod said:


> go deca or wired.
> very simple.


I just swapped my system over to SWM, so I believe I now need DECA for MRV. Can I simply purchase the parts and install it myself or do I have to call D* first?


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

R0am3r said:


> I just swapped my system over to SWM, so I believe I now need DECA for MRV. Can I simply purchase the parts and install it myself or do I have to call D* first?


You can purchase DECA's as well as anything else you need but you will still have to call DTV to get them to flag your account with the unsupported option.

If you call DTV and order the whole home DVR service you may get a free HD-DVR, or a free HD box and who know what else they may give you. It's worth the call to see what you can get for $149.00

With the right installer, you can't go wrong. I would let DTV do it and pay the money.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

David MacLeod said:


> *go deca* or wired.
> very simple.


I agree;

Not necessarily urging you to hoist the white flag on your problem and please forgive any implied insensitivity in case your present finances are not permitting, but why don't you save yourself the networking headaches and go with a DECA install?


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

drew64 said:


> Ok still cant get my unsupported MRV to work since i changed routers. I have an apple airport extreme. My dvrs are hooked to the network wirelessly thru cisco WGA600N and the WAP610n. i originally thought the WAP610n was defective because it kept dropping the wireless signal. I switched the adapters to different dvrs to see if that would make a difference and it did. So I have been able to connect to the internet using either adapter on either dvr but even though the network says connected the dvr do not see wach other. I have tried different IP addresses and dns servers. The sub net on both is the same. What do i need to do to get the dvrs to see each other. I did reset the dvrs too. I am thinking of going powerline at this time.


Please tell me you have already called D* to authorize your system for unsupported MRV...

If your account isn't authorized for MRV you won't see the DVR's.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, Whole Home DVR Service is $3/month now and if it's not enabled on your account, then it will never work. The Beta ended in May.

That being said, Wireless will undoubtedly prove to be a significantly less reliable solution than DECA (or even wired Ethernet). You can get DECA without having an Internet connection, but if you want Video on Demand and other Internet based tools, then a coax line to your loft would work great. If that already exists, then you are almost there already. Give DIRECTV a call and ask them to install the whole home solution and include the Internet Connection Kit. This will be the best solution in the long run.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Check for a new version of firmware and do a hard reset. Those are the two biggest things I've found that solve the random disconnect issues of wireless.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

DECAs and splitters can be purchased on line, but depening on the number of DECAs required, it may be cheaper to have DTV do it.


----------



## drew64 (Jun 13, 2004)

The wireless has worked fine in the beta version. Yes I had it authorized and it does say authorized on the multiroom menu just cant find dvr. This happened when i switched routers from belkin n1 vision to an apple airport extreme. I can get all my computers and mt 2 bluray palyers to connect to network and internet. I have my downstairs dvr connected to internet but even though it says connected to network dvrs still not seen. Have tried changing ip address and dns on both dvrs. Subnet is same at 255.... Should the DNS be same on both dvrs. I even tried to match all settings except kept IP one off from one another. When i go into the router logs it appears that there is a deauthentacate on the handshake. I will try to drop to no security for a while and see if that works. I still have the other router that can be set as an access point but i have tried plugging it into the back of the apple and cant get it to work. Is that the way it should be set up.


----------



## tjbtexas (Nov 3, 2006)

I know that when I was working with the early versions of MRV and I was using Wireless, I had to manually go in and setup port forwarding for the the 2 network services ports. (I know people have said that network services does not matter, but all I can say is that I had to do this for the DVRs to see each other)

Deca Purchase: I already had SWM and purchased the DECA units from SS. one for each DVR and one w/ PI for the internet. After installing, called DTV and they activiated and flagged my Account as MRV "SUPPORTED"

Todd :>)


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

drew64 said:


> The wireless has worked fine in the beta version. Yes I had it authorized and it does say authorized on the multiroom menu just cant find dvr. This happened when i switched routers from belkin n1 vision to an apple airport extreme. I can get all my computers and mt 2 bluray palyers to connect to network and internet. I have my downstairs dvr connected to internet but even though it says connected to network dvrs still not seen. Have tried changing ip address and dns on both dvrs. Subnet is same at 255.... Should the DNS be same on both dvrs. I even tried to match all settings except kept IP one off from one another. When i go into the router logs it appears that there is a deauthentacate on the handshake. I will try to drop to no security for a while and see if that works. I still have the other router that can be set as an access point but i have tried plugging it into the back of the apple and cant get it to work. Is that the way it should be set up.


OK .. You're problem is likely that the existing wireless adapters no longer know how to talk to your wireless router. You need to reconfigure each wireless adapter again.

Now, I'll suggest again that if you were using DECA (even if you use wireless for the Internet connection), your reliability would be greatly improved. As it is now, you have a "down" situation because of networking changes made on your end. Also, while you may have had some success with wireless, DECA performance will be better.


----------



## gsslug (Sep 13, 2006)

-Draino- said:


> If you call DTV and order the whole home DVR service you may get a free HD-DVR, or a free HD box and who know what else they may give you. It's worth the call to see what you can get for $149.00
> 
> With the right installer, you can't go wrong. I would let DTV do it and pay the money.


I agree. Bite the bullet and pay DTV to do the install. That's what I did and ended up getting all new hardware. A new dish and LNBs. New HR-22 and a new HR-24. YMMV but you will have a supported and working system. Not to mention less stress in your life and lower blood pressure.:grin:

After the install and MRV working I made my own wireless connection to the internet. VOD works fine but right now I have no interest in TVapps so I haven't tried that.

If you do decide to have DTV do it make sure you tell them you want a wireless internet connection as part of the install so it will show on the installers work order and have a wireless internet adapter already configured and tested to work with your wireless router so the installer can just hook it up.


----------



## drew64 (Jun 13, 2004)

So what is needed with deca in respect to wiring. Do i need to have wires running up to my bedroom dvr. I have a cable coax near that tv now. I can deal with my dvrs and dont need new ones. still watching shows recorded to them.


----------



## ASG82 (Jul 10, 2010)

Just a question that I think is related to this topic:

I'm getting MRV installed this week. If I cancel that later, will the internet part still work for on demand?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

ASG82 said:


> Just a question that I think is related to this topic:
> 
> I'm getting MRV installed this week. If I cancel that later, will the internet part still work for on demand?


Yes, because Directv will just turn off MRV.

I installed DECA/SWiM for MRV after having a near Flawless Experience using my LAN Network and it works so much Better and Faster without any Glitches that I am very happy that I went that direction even though it took awhile to get it to work properly because the installer had a couple of things wired incorrectly.

I only paid $57 for my Whole Home DVR Service Hookup including a new LNB, a SWiM Power Inserter, a SWM16 Module and two eight Port Splitters along with the DECA Adapters so I was very pleased with the Price and the Performance after I finally tweaked it myself.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

drew64 said:


> So what is needed with deca in respect to wiring. Do i need to have wires running up to my bedroom dvr. I have a cable coax near that tv now. I can deal with my dvrs and dont need new ones. still watching shows recorded to them.


No new wiring needed .. DIRECTV will send both the sat signal and the networking signal along the existing coax line for your DVR. In fact, if you have 2 lines per DVR right now, that will become one line per DVR. All of your equipment would become hard wired instead of wireless with very little change to your existing configuration. and probably an improvement with regards to aesthetics as you will be able to remove any wireless adapters that are currently connected.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

Drew,

I agree with the majority here. I was running beta for perhaps a year with my Powerline Adapters. I also thought I developed some issues with it after the beta ended. Within three weeks I went ahead and had them switch me to DECA. After a little discussion and finally saying the words "internet connection" the CSR ordered an Internet Connection Kit for me for about $76.00 total. 

The CSR also assured me that by buying the Internet Connection Kit that by the time the installer finished the job I would have everything I needed. She was correct. I got a new antenna w/LNB, SWiM, four DECA units and one Power Inserter installed. I am happy with the results and the system is working much better than it was in the unsupported mode using my Powerline Adapters in the post-beta period.


----------



## drew64 (Jun 13, 2004)

wellwil give them a call this week and see what can be done. I am not a big fan of the DTV installers in this area. Had them come out once when i first had system and they did not even have correct equipment to do job. Had my home theater guy do work. I live in a condo so my dish is on my deck and wired neatly. I would like to keep the dish and dvrs I have for now so I guess I would just need the deca hardware and internet kit.


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

gsslug said:


> I agree. Bite the bullet and pay DTV to do the install. That's what I did and ended up getting all new hardware. A new dish and LNBs. New HR-22 and a new HR-24. YMMV but you will have a supported and working system. Not to mention less stress in your life and lower blood pressure.:grin:


If I have D* do the MRV install, will this restart my 2 year contract clock? All of my receivers are already HD (one H21, two H23s and one HR22), so I really don't need anything new. But a shiny new HR24 to replace my slug HR22 would be awesome.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

drew64 said:


> wellwil give them a call this week and see what can be done. I am not a big fan of the DTV installers in this area. Had them come out once when i first had system and they did not even have correct equipment to do job. Had my home theater guy do work. I live in a condo so my dish is on my deck and wired neatly. I would like to keep the dish and dvrs I have for now so I guess I would just need the deca hardware and internet kit.


If you have SWiM, then you will be keeping your dish. Press the {DASH} key while watching live TV and if it says SWiM connected, then it should be an easy install.


----------



## drew64 (Jun 13, 2004)

no just says receiver number and ok. I have a slimline5 dish


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

R0am3r said:


> If I have D* do the MRV install, will this restart my 2 year contract clock? All of my receivers are already HD (one H21, two H23s and one HR22), so I really don't need anything new. But a shiny new HR24 to replace my slug HR22 would be awesome.


The shiny new one would restart it but otherwise no.


----------



## drew64 (Jun 13, 2004)

well downloaded set up software for my game adapter and re did setup and now everything works. Sees dvr downstairs and can watch shows without issue upstairs or downstairs as well as VOD. Thanks for everyones help and input. Will consider doing the DECA setup later this summer.


----------

